# Roamio Sound Defective - PROVEN!



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have had Tivos for more than 15 years. Love them. I purchased a Roamio Pro a little more than a month ago. I love its features but the sound via HDMI/Optical is defective and I can prove it. I hope someone - including Tivo support - can prove me wrong. Tivo support will not admit there is a problem. Heres my testing and results:

Setup:

Inputs to TV:
HDMI #1 - Roamio Pro (original)
HDMI #2 - Roamio Pro (replacement from Tivo Support)
HDMI #3 - Apple TV (gen 3)
HDMI #4 - LG Bluray player (3 months old)
HDMI #5 - Tivo Premiere 4
HDMI #6 - Tivo Mini (latest gen)

Outputs from TV to sound system:
#1 - Optical cable direct to amplifier (only output from TV, only input on amp)

Sound System:
Only one optical input coming from TV. No HDMI inputs. 

Testing:
 Confirmed each Tivo and Roamio have the latest software
 Confirmed the HDMI video and audio settings are exactly the same on all Tivos
 Play content simultaneously from all devices
 Roamio 1 - no sound
 Roamio 2 - no sound
 All other devices (including Tivo Premiere) - full Dolby sound

 When I originally called support they said this problem was caused by the latest update and that a reboot would fix it. Rebooted. No sound.

 After nearly an hour on the phone with support, they told me the Roamio was defective and shipped me a new unit. They told me that if I restored my original to factory, it would correct the sound problem.

 While waiting for the replacement Roamio, I reset the original Roamio to factory.no sound.

 Ive swapped out all the HDMI cables and switched them between working devices and moved devices between each HDMI input (even tried them one at a time on each HDMI input)

 Ive swapped out the optical cable 3 times.

 Ive tried PCM instead of Dobly (on all inputs and different HDMI and optical cables)

 Ive connected each device (Apple TV, Roamio, Premiere, Bluray, etc) individually to each HDMI input with nothing else attached. Each device sends audio via HDMI to TV and then to amp via optical. Neither Roamio will produce sound.

 Even the Tivo mini will send sound via HDMI to TV and then to amp via TVs optical connection.

 Replacement unit with older software didnt fix the problem

 Replacement unit with updated software and reboot didnt fix the problem.

 Factory Reset didnt fix the problem.

 Ive tried all the above steps on a second TV (connecting each device individually via HDMI and a single optical cable from the TV to a sound system)each device sent sound via HDMI to the TV and from the TV to sound system via optical EXCEPT both Roamios. 

 Another poster suggested removing power cords from all the equipment and restoring power in this specific order so that HDMI signal would sync: 

- Removed all power cords
- Applied power to Roamio (waited 15 mins to finish boot), 
- Applied power to TV (waited 5 mins)
- Applied power to sound system
= No sound from Roamio

I have swapped out cables multiple times, used different input devices and used different TVsthis problem is hardware agnostic. The only common denominator is the Roamio. Regardless of audio settings, HDMI settings, resolution, etc, etc.the Roamio will not produce sound via HDMI/optical unless its optical cable is connected directly to the sound system.

I am not going to purchase a new sound system with multiple HDMI or optical inputs only because the Roamios sound is defective.

I hope Tivo support or someone on this forum can (PLEASE) prove me wrong.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does setting the resolution on your Roamio's to a lower setting have any effect?
Such as if your Roamio is set on 1080I change it to 720P.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

What brand are the TV sets in use here?


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

No. First I tried using the same settings as the Tivo (1080i, 1080p pass-thru) and that didn't work. Then I tried enabling all the resolutions - didn't work. Then I tried each resolution one at a time and that didn't work. (I had read somewhere that the resolution setting could affect sound but no setting work). Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I know you don't want to do this, but have you tried a different TV to see what happens?


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

The first TV is a Sharp Aquos. The second is a Vizio.

Being that all the other devices work on both TVs, it would seem that the TV make/model is irrelevant - UNLESS the Roamio has some special type of encoding of audio via the HDMI that is incompatible with both TVs and both sound systems. But if that's the case, a Tivo support tech should be able to easily see that difference in the HDMI or optical specs (I would think).


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah. You might have missed it in the post (yeah...I know it's real long...sorry) but a bit more than 3/4 down the post I mention connecting everything to a different TV and sound system (which is connected by optical from the TV). Each device worked as expected on the other TV/amp (including the Tivo Premiere and Tivo Mini)...all worked except either Roamio.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry 'bout that... my wife also says I never listen.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I asked about TV make because some sets do weird things with 5.1 Dolby, such as trying to downconvert to 2 channel or not outputting at all with certain sources.

I currently have a Roamio Pro connected via HDMI to a Philips TV, with coaxial audio output from the TV going to a receiver. It works correctly both in PCM and Dolby modes on the TiVo. The Roamio is running 20.4.6. There was previously a Premiere Elite on the same setup until it got moved to a bedroom.

I had connected one of the Premieres to a Westinghouse TV set and attempted to run optical audio from the TV to a receiver, but it never worked unless the TiVo was set to PCM. I ended up moving the TV to a bedroom where I didn't need a receiver.


----------



## rickz0rz (Jul 3, 2014)

This probably sounds a bit weird, but have you ruled out any weird electrical problems like a ground loop?


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you have sound on the TV without the optical connected to your sound system from all sources?


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does your TV support ARC and your sound system have HDMI?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had the same exact problem with a Mini and a Sharp TV. Never could figure it out. All other devices worked fine but not the Mini. I could hear the Mini audio through the TV speakers but not from the optical cable connected to the receiver. However in my case I swapped the TV with a Samsung TV and it worked fine. So I assumed it was some incompatibility between the TV and the Mini. This was a couple years ago, right after the Mini was released, so it had nothing to do with the newer software versions.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just thinking that if all your HDMI sources play on your TV good but not when you hook up your sound system, then that's your sound system not playing well with your TV and not the Roamio's.


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

Arcady said:


> I asked about TV make because some sets do weird things with 5.1 Dolby, such as trying to downconvert to 2 channel or not outputting at all with certain sources.
> 
> I currently have a Roamio Pro connected via HDMI to a Philips TV, with coaxial audio output from the TV going to a receiver. It works correctly both in PCM and Dolby modes on the TiVo. The Roamio is running 20.4.6. There was previously a Premiere Elite on the same setup until it got moved to a bedroom.
> 
> I had connected one of the Premieres to a Westinghouse TV set and attempted to run optical audio from the TV to a receiver, but it never worked unless the TiVo was set to PCM. I ended up moving the TV to a bedroom where I didn't need a receiver.


It's very likely that coaxial audio output would work - Tivo doesn't seem to have trouble with that, I've used it before with a different setup. I didn't try in this scenario - neither television has coaxial output nor does either amp have the input

Aside from coaxial, my main point still stands....4 different devices work flawlessly through 2 different TVs and 2 different sound systems connected by optical cables. TWO of the playing devices that work correctly are made by Tivo itself. Tivo can fix the problem. Tivo has the specs for all the hardware. Tivo has the code for all the hardware. All Tivo need to do is see which of the three is different on the Roamio and problem fixed.

Sorry to hear about your PCM fallback. That could be TV or amp related..some won't convert Dolby so PCM is the only option (unless coaxial works). But again...in this case....the Roamio is the sole outlier.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not disagreeing with you about the Roamio having a fault. I was just seeing what was tried so we could maybe nail it down to a certain configuration that causes the failure. Obviously something in the HDMI output is not working right. Others are reporting video issues after the 20.4.6 update. 

Hopefully TiVo fixes the problems in a new update soon!


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

Arcady said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you about the Roamio having a fault. I was just seeing what was tried so we could maybe nail it down to a certain configuration that causes the failure. Obviously something in the HDMI output is not working right. Others are reporting video issues after the 20.4.6 update.
> 
> Hopefully TiVo fixes the problems in a new update soon!


I appreciate your suggestion. Looking for anything.

Like others...there's more trouble than just the optical. You'll find posts where people complain about stuttering audio when powering up your TV.


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

If anyone has any questions about the design functions (or lack thereof) of their expensive Tivo/Roamio DVRs....you may want to contact Tivo Chief Design Officer. She has her own website at MargretSchmidt.com


----------



## jrvtecaccord (Jul 27, 2003)

den817 said:


> the Roamio will not produce sound via HDMI/optical unless its optical cable is connected directly to the sound system.


Can you clarify this comment? So sound will be produce if the TV is bypassed and connected directly to the sound system? If so I would think the culprit is the TVs. If I would guess it has something to do with copyright protection, HDCP, the lack of compatibility.

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

While the TV does seem to be part of the issue something specific in the TiVo output is triggering it. As mentioned above I had the same issue with a Mini connected to a Sharp TV. Sound came through the Tvs speakers fine, but the optical output got nothing. But if I connected my XBox, PS3 or even a TiVo Premiere to the same HDMI port they all worked fine. I even tried updating the TVs firmware to no avail. I then replaced the TV with a newer Samsung and it worked fine with all inputs. So the fault had something to do with a conflict between the Mini's HDMI signal and that specific TV. This was even worse for me because the Mini doesn't have an optical out, which is why I ultimately ended up with a new TV instead.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

I sell TVs and have had complaints from customers about the 500 series sharps optical output not working with some devices. For example their DVR will work but their blue ray player won't. My guess is it is the TVs. See if you can find a Samsung, Sony or LG to hook it too. I have never had that complaint with any of them.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with looking further into the TV "settings" - most/some all have sound/audio settings in their set-up menu where much can be controlled. I avoid passing anything through a receiver in HDMI and try to use coaxial audio to my receiver when possible or if need be optical/S/PDIF from every connected device. 

I'm going to need to attempt something different with a Mini that I've had sitting NIB with a new Roamio+/3TB for a couple of months. I've used the 2 P4XL and P2XL that I have just because of mainly this issue. 

It's certainly time to do something.

I had a friend who if he used the HDMI/ARC it turned OFF all of the controlled audio in his TV. Went to NOT using the HDMI/ARC and connected each device separately to the receiver and all was well. Firmware updates on some of the TV create issues and it's a constantly "chasing the rat". If I have a firmware that does well I turn off updates.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Have you tried using a HDMI splitter that strips HDCP? Usually for video problems but could help with audio.


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

jrvtecaccord said:


> Can you clarify this comment? So sound will be produce if the TV is bypassed and connected directly to the sound system? If so I would think the culprit is the TVs. If I would guess it has something to do with copyright protection, HDCP, the lack of compatibility.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6


You're correct. If I connect the HDMI to the TV and the optical output from the Roamio to the sound system directly - it works fine. (My sound system has only one optical input and no HDMI inputs so I need to run the devices through the TV's multiple HDMI inputs to get the video and audio switching). I wondered about it being the TV and I thought about just simply upgrading the sound system to one with multiple inputs but feel that's me compensating for a problem with the Roamio. Every other device (the Tivo Premiere, Apple TV, Tivo Mini and LG bluray player all work perfectly switching through the TV. They connect to the TV each with a their own HDMI connection and the TV outputs the audio from each to the sound system. The Roamio is the only exception (and still and exception using the exact same settings at the Tivo Premiere (and variations of any other settings and cables)).

Since the Tivo Premiere and Tivo Mini work correctly (HDMI to TV and then sound from TV to amp via optical), it seems that there's something different about the sound transmission from the Roamio - different than the Premiere or Mini. Tivo should be able to look at the technical details and explain the difference (encoding, wires used in the HDMI connection, Hz or SOMETHING). Something is different on the Roamio. I suspect some type of bug because support says it should work - particularly since it does with the other two Tivo devices. But they're still silent on the issue.


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

joewom said:


> Have you tried using a HDMI splitter that strips HDCP? Usually for video problems but could help with audio.


I haven't used and HDMI splitter but have used and optical switch. The optical switch works. But that doesn't explain the basic problem (I just replied to a different post). The Tivo Premiere and Tivo Mini sound pass from HDMI to TV and then from TV to amp via optical without a problem. SOMETHING is different about the Roamio if those two devices (and the Apple TV and bluray player) work just fine but the Roamio doesn't. Tivo support should have technical specifications they can compare to the Premiere and Mini that would explain any difference. If they could provide a technical reason, I'd use anything necessary to get the sound working. But they simply tell me it should work - just like the Premiere and Mini - but they can't get it to work nor explain a technical reason why it's different.

There are others online that have this same problem and they too work around the issue with coaxial audio or upgrading their sound system to have it manage switching instead of the TV (thus no conversion of sound from HDMI to optical). This seems like the consumer compensating for a problem that Tivo won't address.

Do you think I'm being unreasonable to expect them to either explain the problem or at least acknowledge it? (no snark intended in that question)


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

randyb359 said:


> I sell TVs and have had complaints from customers about the 500 series sharps optical output not working with some devices. For example their DVR will work but their blue ray player won't. My guess is it is the TVs. See if you can find a Samsung, Sony or LG to hook it too. I have never had that complaint with any of them.


My first suspicion was the TV. But why would the Tivo Premiere, Tivo Mini (and Apple TV and LG bluray) work without a problem using Dobly (and even PCM). If two other Tivo manufactured devices (and Tivo models before the premiere) work perfectly but the Roamio doesn't? Granted...it could still by the TV's compatibility with the Roamio but that would mean the Roamio transmits audio via HDMI differently than the Premiere or Mini do. If so, Tivo support should have a technical specification that details the difference. If they provided that, I'd gladly swap out equipment to make everything work. Instead they tell me the optical should work. That the audio transmission via HDMI is the same as the Premiere. They won't provide a technical explanation with the difference between the Roamio and other (working) Tivo devices.


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> While the TV does seem to be part of the issue something specific in the TiVo output is triggering it. As mentioned above I had the same issue with a Mini connected to a Sharp TV. Sound came through the Tvs speakers fine, but the optical output got nothing. But if I connected my XBox, PS3 or even a TiVo Premiere to the same HDMI port they all worked fine. I even tried updating the TVs firmware to no avail. I then replaced the TV with a newer Samsung and it worked fine with all inputs. So the fault had something to do with a conflict between the Mini's HDMI signal and that specific TV. This was even worse for me because the Mini doesn't have an optical out, which is why I ultimately ended up with a new TV instead.


Nice to hear that you found a new TV corrected the issue. But you had success with the Mini and Premiere. Rather than replace your TV (even if that has to be the final resolution) wouldn't you like to know from Tivo WHY/HOW the Roamio's HDMI sound is different from the Premiere and Mini. They have the tech specs. They should be able to provide a real answer. Instead they say it's supposed to work yet it doesn't. I have a 70" TV. Swapping out the TV for another isn't cheap. And without knowing the exact cause, I could buy something new only to have the same problem and then needing to return it and try another.

IMO, Tivo should be responsible and provide a technical explanation of the difference in the Roamio. Then consumers could decide if they want to work around or buy different equipment. On my first call, they told me it was a software bug. If it's still a software bug and I go buy a replacement TV, I might waste my money if they correct the bug in an upcoming software release.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

den817 said:


> If I connect the HDMI to the TV and the optical output from the Roamio to the sound system directly - it works fine.


I think you answered your own question..... It's your TV.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

heifer624 said:


> I think you answered your own question..... It's your TV.


Did you miss the part where he said a Premiere and a Blu-Ray player and an Apple TV work on the same TV? Or the part where he used a different TV and the same thing happened?

Obviously the Roamio is not sending a usable digital audio signal to the TV, or at least it is sending something that the TV cannot process and send along through the optical output. Either way, the Roamio is at fault.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

den817 said:


> Nice to hear that you found a new TV corrected the issue. But you had success with the Mini and Premiere. Rather than replace your TV (even if that has to be the final resolution) wouldn't you like to know from Tivo WHY/HOW the Roamio's HDMI sound is different from the Premiere and Mini. They have the tech specs. They should be able to provide a real answer. Instead they say it's supposed to work yet it doesn't. I have a 70" TV. Swapping out the TV for another isn't cheap. And without knowing the exact cause, I could buy something new only to have the same problem and then needing to return it and try another.
> 
> IMO, Tivo should be responsible and provide a technical explanation of the difference in the Roamio. Then consumers could decide if they want to work around or buy different equipment. On my first call, they told me it was a software bug. If it's still a software bug and I go buy a replacement TV, I might waste my money if they correct the bug in an upcoming software release.


Actually I had this problem with a Mini, not a Roamio. This was before the Roamio ever existed. The fact that the Premiere worked and the Mini didn't was strange, and I reported the issue to TiVo, but they never resolved the issue which is why I ended up buying a new TV. (wanted it for other reasons anyway)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Maybe it's an HDMI Version issue where the older Premiere, Mini, AppleTV, etc. uses HDMI V1.3 and the Roamio uses V1.4? V1.4 did add an Audio Return Channel (ARC, which I think someone mentioned already?), according to this chart:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Versions

This says Roamio is HDMI V1.4a:

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/tivo-roamio-pro-dvr-specs

*TiVo Roamio Pro DVR Specs*
Specs
Dimensions (WxHxD, Inches): 16.9 x 1.5 x 17.1
Weight (Pounds): 3
Video Outputs: *HDMI 1.4a* (1), component video (1), composite video (1)
Audio Outputs: Optical digital (1), analog stereo audio (1)
Additional: Ethernet (1), USB (2), eSATA (1), RF cable (MOCA-compatible), CableCARD slot
Price: $599, subscripton extra
Company Info
TiVo
tivo.com

and here for the Premiere, which uses HDMI V1.3:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7805469#post7805469

*"The box has HDMI 1.3, component, and composite (RCA) video connections; it will output audio over HDMI, but also has analog stereo and optical (S/PDIF)."*

Maybe your TV can't handle the ARC? IDK, just a WAG on my part. Hope it helps!


----------



## den817 (Mar 4, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Maybe it's an HDMI Version issue where the older Premiere, Mini, AppleTV, etc. uses HDMI V1.3 and the Roamio uses V1.4? V1.4 did add an Audio Return Channel (ARC, which I think someone mentioned already?), according to this chart:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Versions
> 
> ...


OMG! Great suggestion! I checked the specs at Weaknees' Comparison Chart and it showed HDMI v1.3 - I didn't dig any further. Thanks for your links. I'm going to stop on the way home and pickup a 1.4 cable to see if that solves the problem. May not if the new version exposes a limitation in the TV - but this is BY FAR the best information (and lead) I've received. Why couldn't Tivo support point this out? I'll get the cable and let you know the outcome.

Thank you very much!


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

He said his sound system had no hdmi connect (so no audio return channel / ARC)... It's his TV.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

heifer624 said:


> He said his sound system had no hdmi connect (so no audio return channel / ARC)... It's his TV.


Yeah but what if the TV is trying to send audio through ARC instead of out through the optical jack?

If it is ARC causing this, would there be a setting on the TV that turns it on/off?


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Arcady said:


> Either way, the Roamio is at fault.


I'm guessing you've changed your opinion.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

den817 said:


> OMG! Great suggestion! I checked the specs at Weaknees' Comparison Chart and it showed HDMI v1.3 - I didn't dig any further. Thanks for your links. I'm going to stop on the way home and pickup a 1.4 cable to see if that solves the problem. May not if the new version exposes a limitation in the TV - but this is BY FAR the best information (and lead) I've received. Why couldn't Tivo support point this out? I'll get the cable and let you know the outcome. Thank you very much!


You're very welcome. It just kind of popped in my head while I was reading everything. 



heifer624 said:


> He said his sound system had no hdmi connect (so no audio return channel / ARC)... It's his TV.





Arcady said:


> Yeah but what if the TV is trying to send audio through ARC instead of out through the optical jack? If it is ARC causing this, would there be a setting on the TV that turns it on/off?


Yeah, what Arcady said. I agree that it may be the ARC sending the audio back out the hdmi instead of out the optical of the TV. Look in the menus to turn it off. I don't think an HDMI 1.4 cable will matter in your case. It's what the TV is doing, not the cable.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Arcady Not wanting to argue with you but:

1) He said with hdmi hooked to TV he has sound.
2) He said opitical cable hooked direct to sound system he has sound.
3) This is his second Roamio with same problem.

Logic would dictate (RIP Mr Spock) that it's his TV.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

heifer624 said:


> I'm guessing you've changed your opinion.


No, I haven't. If it is true that the ARC in HDMI 1.4 is causing the problem, then the TiVo still caused the problem.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

BTW, there is not a different HDMI cable for ARC. It uses existing cables.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

ARC is accomplished back feeding from the sound system to the TV via HDMI cable. His sound system has no HDMI.

See:
http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/arc.aspx


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, but if the TV is sending sound out through HDMI and HMDI is not connected to the receiver, then there would be no sound. The fact that his receiver has no HDMI is exactly why we think he is not getting sound. The TV is sending audio through HDMI instead of optical out for the only two HDMI 1.4 devices he has connected to the TV.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

heifer624 said:


> ARC is accomplished back feeding from the sound system to the TV via HDMI cable. His sound system has no HDMI. See: http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/arc.aspx


Yes but in this case the TV is back feeding the audio to the Roamio instead of out its optical port to his AV receiver. Get the issue now?

PS - Arcady beat me to it!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I would test this myself, but none of my TV sets support ARC. (Which is probably why I am not having the problem in the first place.)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I would test this myself, but none of my TV sets support ARC. (Which is probably why I am not having the problem in the first place.)


I don't think any of mine do either. I'll try to check later.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

On the HDMI input it's usually marked as ARC. 

He said he tried each one of his HDMI inputs with the same results.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not sure what you're missing here. It doesn't matter which HMDI port has ARC. If the 1.4 devices are sending audio to the ARC HDMI port instead of the optical output, then there will be no sound at the optical output.

What we need is the OP to confirm if there is an ARC setting on the TV and if it has any effect on the problem.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

(Parenthetically, folks, reading the past 2 pp. of comments here is similar to watching Leonard, Sheldon, Howard and Raj in "The Big Bang Theory"--on as I type this--excitedly discussing their latest joint invention and plans for it . . . .  )


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> (Parenthetically, folks, reading the past 2 pp. of comments here is similar to watching Leonard, Sheldon, Howard and Raj in "The Big Bang Theory"--on as I type this--excitedly discussing their latest joint invention and plans for it . . . .  )


Can I be Sheldon?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Can I be Sheldon?


You just want his repeated Emmy awards.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

heifer624 said:


> Arcady Not wanting to argue with you but:
> 
> 1) He said with hdmi hooked to TV he has sound.
> 2) He said opitical cable hooked direct to sound system he has sound.
> ...


Yep. Surprised Tivo sent out a replacement. I don't think they are responsible if sound works direct to TV and direct to receiver but not indirectly through tv to receiver.

He did say he changed Roamio's sound output to PCM right?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe the only way to actually help the OP and maybe others is for the OP to pick a TV and mention that by brand and model number (maybe year of production), then even though it might be irrelevant the same information for the receiver being used. 

I find it rather unlikely that the OP could have a TV that no one is familiar with and they may recognize just what he may have turned off/on in the settings etc.

Every brand of electronics has their own sorting of controls for CEC etc.

Could he have just been making poor choice in the audio choice of the Roamio? That's a possibility also I believe and shouldn't be overlooked.

I believe to sort it you connect only the Roamio to the TV using the primary HDMI 1 (on most I believe) and leave the rest of the HDMI connections unhooked until the Roamio is sorted.

I've a Roamio+ and a couple Mini that I still haven't connected and this post interests me. The only other thing that I find interesting maybe is why the OP wouldn't just use the OPTICAL OUT on the Roamio to his receiver and just leave it like that. I certainly believe this would be the preferred or maybe foolishly I still do it this way and I doubt I would consider changing.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Press the easy button, OP. Purchase a new AVR. Sounds like yours is quite old.

Now one might argue that the OP shouldn't have to do so, but playing the AV game sometimes requires upgrades--even when not desired.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ashton said:


> Press the easy button, OP. Purchase a new AVR. Sounds like yours is quite old.
> 
> Now one might argue that the OP shouldn't have to do so, but playing the AV game sometimes requires upgrades--even when not desired.


Generally speaking most people don't need newer AVR but he's mentioned so many HDMI's in use then maybe, just maybe that could be the "easy out". I wouldn't even think about buying an AVR to accomplish and I can't imagine it's required for the OP.

I doubt we're dealing with an AVR here but maybe just an inexpensive "sound bar" and that can be another adventure all by itself.

*** I just did a very quick Aquos audio search and they certainly have optical output issues. It mentioned that only if it was using the TV tuner would it output DD. It mentions specifically to connect source direct to audio device.


----------



## jrvtecaccord (Jul 27, 2003)

Ashton said:


> Press the easy button, OP. Purchase a new AVR. Sounds like yours is quite old.
> 
> Now one might argue that the OP shouldn't have to do so, but playing the AV game sometimes requires upgrades--even when not desired.


Agreed. Plus he can benefit from sound formats that cannot be transmitted via optical.

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

WVZR1 said:


> Generally speaking most people don't need newer AVR but he's mentioned so many HDMI's in use then maybe, just maybe that could be the "easy out". I wouldn't even think about buying an AVR to accomplish and I can't imagine it's required for the OP.
> 
> I doubt we're dealing with an AVR here but maybe just an inexpensive "sound bar" and that can be another adventure all by itself.
> 
> *** I just did a very quick Aquos audio search and they certainly have optical output issues. It mentioned that only if it was using the TV tuner would it output DD. It mentions specifically to connect source direct to audio device.


The OP will need to clarify but it sounds like he is already running external speakers of some form. So I don't think a sound bar will do anything for him.

A modern AVR will have HDMI inputs. That simpilfies the audio connections as there will be no need to go through the TV. And, as jrvtecaccord noted, there will be support for various audio formats.

Older amps may be great for two channel audio setups but if used in AV set ups you're vulnerable to issues like the OP's.

In other words, the problem is running the audio through tne TV. Bypass the TV and the problem is solved.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you run HDMI into an AVR and don't feed audio back from the TV, then you can end up with unsynced audio unless you compensate in the AVR. Many TV sets delay audio/video slightly because of processing or whatever. You can test this by running the onboard TV speakers at the same time as the receiver, and listen for the delay.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcady said:


> If you run HDMI into an AVR and don't feed audio back from the TV, then you can end up with unsynced audio unless you compensate in the AVR. Many TV sets delay audio/video slightly because of processing or whatever. You can test this by running the onboard TV speakers at the same time as the receiver, and listen for the delay.


Doesn't any decent current AVR allow for delay adjustment?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Ashton said:


> Doesn't any decent current AVR allow for delay adjustment?


How would I know? I have no reason to run video signals through an audio amplifier, so my receiver predates that silliness.


----------



## jrvtecaccord (Jul 27, 2003)

Arcady said:


> How would I know? I have no reason to run video signals through an audio amplifier, so my receiver predates that silliness.


They are called an AVR for a reason, I don't think anyone mentioned to connect to a dedicated amp, if you are using dedicated amps then its highly likely a preprocessor is being used, you would hook up your sources to the preprocessor.

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcady said:


> How would I know? I have no reason to run video signals through an audio amplifier, so my receiver predates that silliness.


Oh, I thought you were familiar with AVRs. Sorry for that wrong assumption.

Current (and even older) AVRs have the ability to adjust audio timing when it is out of sync with video. So what you mentioned earlier as a potential problem is really a non-issue.

Further, some AVRs have very good video processors. However if you don't want the AVR to process video, you simply change the configuration to pass-through.

AVRs certainly aren't silly but you do need knowledge of them to understand correctly what they can and can not do.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

den817 said:


> I'm going to stop on the way home and pickup a 1.4 cable to see if that solves the problem.


OP must have got lost on his way home. Would be nice if he would follow up on this post so we could stop speculating.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

heifer624 said:


> OP must have got lost on his way home. Would be nice if he would follow up on this post so we could stop speculating.


He's still looking for a 1.4 cable. So he may never be back!


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

He's probably on the phone on hold with Tivo support requesting a 3rd Roamio since the first two didn't work.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

heifer624 said:


> He's probably on the phone on hold with Tivo support requesting a 3rd Roamio since the first two didn't work.


While we're waiting for the OP, perhaps a mod can change the thread title as it certainly hasn't been "PROVEN!" that the Roamio is at fault here.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Ashton said:


> While we're waiting for the OP, perhaps a mod can change the thread title as it certainly hasn't been "PROVEN!" that the Roamio is at fault here.


This. Seems to me it is the TV set.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

den817 said:


> OMG! Great suggestion! I checked the specs at Weaknees' Comparison Chart and it showed HDMI v1.3 - I didn't dig any further. Thanks for your links. I'm going to stop on the way home and pickup a 1.4 cable to see if that solves the problem. May not if the new version exposes a limitation in the TV - but this is BY FAR the best information (and lead) I've received. Why couldn't Tivo support point this out? I'll get the cable and let you know the outcome.
> 
> Thank you very much!


No such thing as a 1.4 cable. 1.4 is the signaling protocol, the cable doesn't care. Only difference in hdmi cable is the high speed version and not sure that even matters most times. Hdmi standards says its for 3d and 1080p transmission.

Again if you unplug the optical cable from the TV and enable the TV speakers do you get sound from the roamio?


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

den817 said:


> OMG! Great suggestion! I checked the specs at Weaknees' Comparison Chart and it showed HDMI v1.3 - I didn't dig any further. Thanks for your links. I'm going to stop on the way home and pickup a 1.4 cable to see if that solves the problem. May not if the new version exposes a limitation in the TV - but this is BY FAR the best information (and lead) I've received. Why couldn't Tivo support point this out? I'll get the cable and let you know the outcome.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Does the TV support ARC? If no, then it shouldn't matter. If it does, make sure the roamio is not connected to the hdmi port which allows arc, usually only 1. And the arc should be able to be disabled in the TV settings even so I would think the TV shouldn't try to send audio to the roamio via arc if the tivo doesn't tell it that it supports it. And the tivo wouldn't


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

philt56 said:


> Does the TV support ARC? If no, then it shouldn't matter. If it does, make sure the roamio is not connected to the hdmi port which allows arc, usually only 1. And the arc should be able to be disabled in the TV settings even so I would think the TV shouldn't try to send audio to the roamio via arc if the tivo doesn't tell it that it supports it. And the tivo wouldn't


This. The ARC piece is a red herring. The TV wouldn't send audio via ARC to the Roamio.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Ashton said:


> This. The ARC piece is a red herring. The TV wouldn't send audio via ARC to the Roamio.


Yes, but how do we know that it doesn't screw up his tv somehow making it "think" that's what it's supposed to do, and preventing the audio from going out its optical audio jack?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Of course it wouldn't send to the Roamio. That's now how it works.

If you have 6 HMDI inputs on a TV and one of them is labeled ARC, then there should be a setting that allows you to send the audio from all of the HDMI (1.4) inputs back out through the port marked ARC. The TV isn't going to know what's attached to that input; all it knows is "send audio here." The fact that the Roamio has HDMI 1.4 tells us that it can talk to the TV with ARC and say "hey, I can do ARC-follow your rules for ARC." HMDI devices that are not 1.4 will not be able to do this and cannot tell the TV to route audio to the ARC connection. So if ARC is turned on, and the ARC port is not connected to a receiver or other speaker system, then the digital audio from a 1.4 device will go nowhere.

We need the OP to reply.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Of course it wouldn't send to the Roamio. That's now how it works. If you have 6 HMDI inputs on a TV and one of them is labeled ARC, then there should be a setting that allows you to send the audio from all of the HDMI (1.4) inputs back out through the port marked ARC. The TV isn't going to know what's attached to that input; all it knows is "send audio here." The fact that the Roamio has HDMI 1.4 tells us that it can talk to the TV with ARC and say "hey, I can do ARC-follow your rules for ARC." HMDI devices that are not 1.4 will not be able to do this and cannot tell the TV to route audio to the ARC connection. So if ARC is turned on, and the ARC port is not connected to a receiver or other speaker system, then the digital audio from a 1.4 device will go nowhere. We need the OP to reply.


Exactly, Well said!


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcady said:


> Of course it wouldn't send to the Roamio. That's now how it works.
> 
> If you have 6 HMDI inputs on a TV and one of them is labeled ARC, then there should be a setting that allows you to send the audio from all of the HDMI (1.4) inputs back out through the port marked ARC. The TV isn't going to know what's attached to that input; all it knows is "send audio here." The fact that the Roamio has HDMI 1.4 tells us that it can talk to the TV with ARC and say "hey, I can do ARC-follow your rules for ARC." HMDI devices that are not 1.4 will not be able to do this and cannot tell the TV to route audio to the ARC connection. So if ARC is turned on, and the ARC port is not connected to a receiver or other speaker system, then the digital audio from a 1.4 device will go nowhere.
> 
> We need the OP to reply.


And how do you know this?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Ashton said:


> And how do you know this?


Because that's how ARC works.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcady said:


> Because that's how ARC works.


No. It is not going to send audio to a port that isn't connected.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Ashton said:


> No. It is not going to send audio to a port that isn't connected.


He had six HDMI ports and used all six. If one of the HDMI ports has ARC, then it was connected. It doesn't matter if the device on that port knows what to do with ARC, only that it was connected.

There is no point debating this further until the OP comes back and tells us something.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcady said:


> He had six HDMI ports and used all six. If one of the HDMI ports has ARC, then it was connected. It doesn't matter if the device on that port knows what to do with ARC, only that it was connected.
> 
> There is no point debating this further until the OP comes back and tells us something.


You are making a lot of assumptions about ARC and stating it as fact.

Speculation is fine but it's good to admit that you're speculating concerning how ARC works on Sharp TVs. I don't think the implementation is nearly as stupid as you speculate.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I read the manual for a Sharp TV with ARC and also looked up how ARC works. It is not speculation. I am stating facts about how ARC works.

You're acting like I am making up stuff.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcady said:


> I read the manual for a Sharp TV with ARC and also looked up how ARC works. It is not speculation. I am stating facts about how ARC works.
> 
> You're acting like I am making up stuff.


I've read the manuals, too. I've also looked up how ARC works.

Nowhere do I see anything to support your speculation.

Earlier you sent this thread off-track by speculating that the Roamio was at fault. Then you switched to speculating about ARC. The facts simply aren't coming.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The Roamio is at fault if it is telling the TV to divert audio to an ARC port. The TV is at fault if it is diverting audio to an ARC port.

These things are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcady said:


> The Roamio is at fault if it is telling the TV to divert audio to an ARC port. The TV is at fault if it is diverting audio to an ARC port.
> 
> These things are not mutually exclusive.


Again, you are speculating. You do not know if either of those are occurring.

To enlighten you a bit, Sharp ARC settings are not off/on. The setting are Auto/Off.

When choosing Auto, information is given that states, "Selecting both HDMI and SPDIF or either." This directly contradicts your idea that turning on ARC creates a static mapping of HDMI ports.

Further, manufacturers are allowed leeway in how they implement ARC. You don't know how Sharp has implemented ARC. However, it is obvious that they have programmed more smarts into it then you're willing to concede.

Are you willing to admit that you're simply speculating or are you going to continue to dig a deeper hole around yourself?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Never mind. Talk to yourself. I can't see it now.

I will reply if the OP ever returns from his trip to the North Pole to find an unnecessary HDMI cable.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcady said:


> Never mind. Talk to yourself. I can't see it now.
> 
> I will reply if the OP ever returns from his trip to the North Pole to find an unnecessary HDMI cable.


If the best you can do is "I can't admit I'm wrong so I'll ignore you," then good riddance.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Ashton said:


> If the best you can do is "I can't admit I'm wrong so I'll ignore you," then good riddance.


Good riddance? From someone who joined three, maybe four months ago and has 41 posts?

I would certainly take what Arcady is saying with a lot more worth than yours. You internet tough guys (or gals) always amuse me, contribute something worthwhile or go troll somewhere else...


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

h2oskierc said:


> Good riddance? From someone who joined three, maybe four months ago and has 41 posts?
> 
> I would certainly take what Arcady is saying with a lot more worth than yours. You internet tough guys (or gals) always amuse me, contribute something worthwhile or go troll somewhere else...


Number of posts doesn't give anyone better access to truth.

Arcady is simply wrong about how Sharp TVs handle ARC. That's fine. What's truly amusing is that he is so stout in being unable to admit when he's proven wrong.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Ashton said:


> Number of posts doesn't give anyone better access to truth.
> 
> Arcady is simply wrong about how Sharp TVs handle ARC. That's fine. What's truly amusing is that he is so stout in being unable to admit when he's proven wrong.


Even if that is true, beating him up with personal attacks non stop is not right and constitutes trolling.

If you believe he's not correct, simply stating your point of view backed by the facts you've found is more than enough. There is absolutely NO reason to attack the poster you feel is wrong. Especially somebody who has been on these threads for as many years as Arcady, who has been exceedingly helpful to many, many people. If he's wrong then the OP will find out soon enough.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

gespears said:


> Even if that is true, beating him up with personal attacks non stop is not right and constitutes trolling.
> 
> If you believe he's not correct, simply stating your point of view backed by the facts you've found is more than enough. There is absolutely NO reason to attack the poster you feel is wrong. Especially somebody who has been on these threads for as many years as Arcady, who has been exceedingly helpful to many, many people. If he's wrong then the OP will find out soon enough.


Nowhere did I personally attack Arcady.

However, your accusation of trolling is certainly a personal attack.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

So as not to allow misinformation concerning the Roamio and ARC, here are some details as to why this focus on the Roamio and ARC is a red herring . . .

1. The Roamio doesn't communicate anything to do with ARC. Downstream audio devices don't utilize ARC as the TV only cares that it receives audio--and it can receive audio from any number of inputs, including HDMI, SDPIF, component, Ethernet or WiFi (for smart TVs with Netflix, etc.), and so on. TVs with ARC can handle audio from pre-HDMI 1.4 devices just fine.

2. Sharp TVs (as the OP has a Sharp TV) only support ARC via an Auto setting. There is no way to configure individual inputs as far as ARC. Just one configuration setting: Auto or Off. That's it. So if the OP's TV was directing the Roamio's audio to the TV's HDMI ARC output, it would also be directing other audio there, too. There is absolutely no reason to believe that ARC is somehow doing something to the OP's Roamio that would affect only the Roamio's input. In other words, the OP would be missing sound from other devices, too.

Ultimately, we don't know what the problem is. But we can say with a very high degree of certainty that the OP's problem is not due to ARC and that we can't ascribe an ARC problem to any Roamios as ARC isn't involved with any device that sends audio to a TV. The only devices that communicate via ARC are the TV and and an external audio device that the TV then sends audio to--devices such as sound bars, AVRs, or HTIBs.

So let's put this Roamio and ARC red herring to bed. It is unnecessary confusion.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Ashton said:


> So as not to allow misinformation concerning the Roamio and ARC, here are some details as to why this focus on the Roamio and ARC is a red herring . . . 1. The Roamio doesn't communicate anything to do with ARC. Downstream audio devices don't utilize ARC as the TV only cares that it receives audio--and it can receive audio from any number of inputs, including HDMI, SDPIF, component, Ethernet or WiFi (for smart TVs with Netflix, etc.), and so on. TVs with ARC can handle audio from pre-HDMI 1.4 devices just fine. 2. Sharp TVs (as the OP has a Sharp TV) only support ARC via an Auto setting. There is no way to configure individual inputs as far as ARC. Just one configuration setting: Auto or Off. That's it. So if the OP's TV was directing the Roamio's audio to the TV's HDMI ARC output, it would also be directing other audio there, too. There is absolutely no reason to believe that ARC is somehow doing something to the OP's Roamio that would affect only the Roamio's input. In other words, the OP would be missing sound from other devices, too. Ultimately, we don't know what the problem is. But we can say with a very high degree of certainty that the OP's problem is not due to ARC and that we can't ascribe an ARC problem to any Roamios as ARC isn't involved with any device that sends audio to a TV. The only devices that communicate via ARC are the TV and and an external audio device that the TV then sends audio to--devices such as sound bars, AVRs, or HTIBs. So let's put this Roamio and ARC red herring to bed. It is unnecessary confusion.


But what if TiVo's implementation of HDMI V1.4 w/ ARC added is screwed up in the Roamio, since that is the only difference with HDMI (V1.3 vs V1.4) between it and the other devices that do work, such as his premiere, etc.? That was kind of my initial impression and the reason why I happened to mention it when I read his plight and I thought of the difference.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

To just to throw an actual observable fact into this discussion:

We have a Samsung 67" TV that supports ARC, and we have the optical audio running from the TV to an older Yamaha AVR that doesn't do HDMI (just component) and the audio from our Roamio Pro gets to the Yamaha over the 'HDMI to TV to optical' route just fine.

It is not an ARC problem.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Diana Collins said:


> To just to throw an actual observable fact into this discussion:
> 
> We have a Samsung 67" TV that supports ARC, and we have the optical audio running from the TV to an older Yamaha AVR that doesn't do HDMI (just component) and the audio from our Roamio Pro gets to the Yamaha over the 'HDMI to TV to optical' route just fine.
> 
> It is not an ARC problem.


Samsung(most and I believe all through '13) will output from the Optical but it's "dumbed down" PCM & 2CH NOT 5.1 DD. I've a an F-series '13 plasma and "FOR SURE" that's the way it works. The only time a Samsung will output 5.1 DD from the Optical port is if it's doing audio from it's "TUNER" and I believe if it's a SMART TV it will do it from the SMART functions if that's indeed a 5.1 DD production. I don't use the SMART functions on my 64" PLASMA.

The only manufactured products the last I looked when I was shopping that would do 5.1 from the Optical if the source was providing HDMI is Sony, Tosiba and Vizio.

I shopped pretty hard and I don't actually care because for the prime TV I use separate audio from the device that's doing the output, each component to my Marantz receiver.

Now when I connect my Mini I've changed to a Vizio just because of that feature so I don't have to do an HDMI to optical/coaxial converter to supply audio to my older Yamaha receiver that doesn't do HDMI either.

The OP, I believe has certainly created his own issue through either a menu misunderstanding on either the Roamio, the TV, the audio component OR maybe "all three".

There's certainly been some personally pointed strong comments that seem rather uncalled for.

I was hoping the OP would return with information that could be properly understood. I've still got my Roamio+ and Mini hanging around - "not installed".


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> But what if TiVo's implementation of HDMI V1.4 w/ ARC added is screwed up in the Roamio, since that is the only difference with HDMI (V1.3 vs V1.4) between it and the other devices that do work, such as his premiere, etc.? That was kind of my initial impression and the reason why I happened to mention it when I read his plight and I thought of the difference.


The Roamio doesn't do ARC. ARC is an optional feature of HDMI 1.4 and there's no reason for it to be included in the Roamio. The TV cares about ARC only to send audio and we have to believe there is a handshake to determine a connection before it sends audio out to an ARC device.

Now could there be an issue with the implementation of HDMI 1.4 (disregarding ARC)? Certainly, but that hasn't been explored or established here. Arcady got stuck on the ARC issue and lost the forest for the trees.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Ashton said:


> The Roamio doesn't do ARC. ARC is an optional feature of HDMI 1.4 and there's no reason for it to be included in the Roamio. The TV cares about ARC only to send audio and we have to believe there is a handshake to determine a connection before it sends audio out to an ARC device.
> 
> Now could there be an issue with the implementation of HDMI 1.4 (disregarding ARC)? Certainly, but that hasn't been explored or established here. Arcady got stuck on the ARC issue and lost the forest for the trees.


Yes, you're saying what I was trying to surmise from my initial post, that the Roamio uses HDMI 1.4 and all the other sources don't, so maybe they screwed it up in their implementation of it, which is causing the issue the OP is having.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WVZR1 said:


> The only manufactured products the last I looked when I was shopping that would do 5.1 from the Optical if the source was providing HDMI is Sony, Tosiba and Vizio.
> 
> ".


I have a Sharp 80" HDTV (model HE LC-80LE844U) that sends 5.1 sound through the Optical port if the source has 5.1, I know because my Meridian pre amp gives a visual for 5.1 sound vs non 5.1 sound. (Plus I can hear the surround sound when it on)


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

lessd said:


> I have a Sharp 80" HDTV (model HE LC-80LE844U) that sends 5.1 sound through the Optical port if the source has 5.1, I know because my Meridian pre amp gives a visual for 5.1 sound vs non 5.1 sound. (Plus I can hear the surround sound when it on)


That's a "BIG" display. A little large for my room and I'm on likely the last PLASMA display that will be available. I don't have any idea what's next for me and I hope it's not needed for many years.

I understand the "I see it" and "I hear it".

I don't doubt at all that your Sharp does 5.1 BUT when Sharp is quizzed their response is a likely NOT but might:

http://answers.sharpusa.com/answers...le844u-questions-answers/questions.htm?page=3

See their response to the 3d question in this link.

I was shopping PLASMA and I never considered Sharp but I recall conversations regarding their smaller displays.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WVZR1 said:


> That's a "BIG" display. A little large for my room and I'm on likely the last PLASMA display that will be available. I don't have any idea what's next for me and I hope it's not needed for many years.
> 
> I understand the "I see it" and "I hear it".
> 
> ...


May or may not put our 5.1 sound *WOW* the person who answered did not know, so he gave an answer that will be correct under all possibilities. 
But I did learn that HDMI #1 has ARC and that is connected to my Roamio, maybe I will try to change inputs when I have time.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

lessd said:


> May or may not put our 5.1 sound *WOW* the person who answered did not know, so he gave an answer that will be correct under all possibilities.
> But I did learn that HDMI #1 has ARC and that is connected to my Roamio, maybe I will try to change inputs when I have time.


I don't know that I'd consider that as a just a matter of interest, I tend to just leave things that work well alone after having a Toslink Optical fail on my Marantz. I later found out that the Toslink was an issue with the Marantz and of course the warranty had expired.


----------

